# Ken's Tank (Sea-U-Marine)



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey...

I was over at SUM a few weeks back, on a stopover on my trek to see Frank. I decided to bring my camera and lenses along and asked one of the guys working there if I could shoot the tank.

Ken's tank is one of the nicest store displays around. So many nice corals and a great overall look.

here's what I came out with 

p. grandis









mccosker's fairy wrasse









orange back fairy wrasse









gorgeous lobo









a. deshayesiana









spotted kole tang - a rare variant









r. florida


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

bounce mushroom....so damn ugly, amirite?










desjardini tang









can someone tell me what that red coral is? looks like a blasto..but ive never seen one so BIG!


















echino









efflo









no idea on ID here....a. suharsonoi?









bouncey balls









goni









Zach


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice photos zach!


-Tony


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

that's awesome you did this, great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow amazing , if I open my own business the display tank for sure look much much better than Ken tank


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

No Zach your wrong! The bounce shroom is beurifull lol... Awesome pics though... Maybe you can come by and teach me the photography ways


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those are some awesome pictures.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

What type of camera/lens did you used? 

Stunning images by the way.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

great photos! thanks for sharing!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Great photos! You really did that awesome tank justice!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks guys ...some shots didn't come out as well as i'd planned, but hey, I was sorta in a rush 

I used my Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 35mm f1.8 prime and the Nikkor 105mm f2.8 macro for the close-ups ...shots taken in RAW, post processing in Lightroom


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

Any idea the type of lighting used on ken's tank? The colour looks amazing...


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Led its the vertex illumina

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Sure is a great tank



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Patwa said:


> can someone tell me what that red coral is? looks like a blasto..but ive never seen one so BIG!


i think i found out what this thing is...it does seem to be a blastomussa, but it's bigger than any blastomussa wellsi i've ever seen, so it might be this:

blastomussa vivida

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/06/27/blastomussa-vivida/

z


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Amazing pics Patwa ! Wow !
Seriously cool ! 
Hate to sort of hot wire the thread but the rest of SUM's tanks are in a shameful state


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks dude  

Yeah, Ken might be spending too much time on this one and not enough on the others


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

great photos!

Looks like a wellsi to me. The reefbuilder articles describes the vivida as an encrusting coral. Also vivida is supposed to share walls between coralite - these look like they have very distinct separate walls.

The polyps can get to a decent size before splitting - here's mine (who knows maybe its a vivida too).

IMG_3941


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow man you can take pictures just beautiful and I have to agree best tank in any LFS.
I seen it in better condition before but overall still amazing


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

noy said:


> great photos!
> 
> Looks like a wellsi to me. The reefbuilder articles describes the vivida as an encrusting coral. Also vivida is supposed to share walls between coralite - these look like they have very distinct separate walls.
> 
> ...


thanks!

i've seen lots of b. wellsi, but i've actually never seen a polyp so big until I saw the one in Ken's tank..it's just huge! yours also looks pretty big, but I would say, given the size of the GSP polyps in your photo, Ken's blasto is MUCH larger...have you seen Ken's in person?

the b. vivida seems to have the same distribution as wellsi, so i wouldn't hesitate for a second to say that vividas are out there and more than likely misidentified as b. wellsi.

in any case, due its size, it's very appealing to me...I want a vivida! ...i love meaty, fleshy corals


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

Some very nice shots. Where is this ?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> Some very nice shots. Where is this ?


Title says it all.

Sea u marine. Woodbine, north of 7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

J_T said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Sea u marine. Woodbine, north of 7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well then, I couldnt have pieced the two and two together apparently.

that aside, some very nice stuff!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

noy said:


> The reefbuilder articles describes the vivida as an encrusting coral. Also vivida is supposed to share walls between coralite - these look like they have very distinct separate walls.
> 
> The polyps can get to a decent size before splitting - here's mine (who knows maybe its a vivida too).
> 
> IMG_3941


check it out

http://uniquecorals.com/coral/lps/blastomussa-viveda-ultra-blastomussa-1-5-wysiwyg-specimen.html


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

daammnnn. that unique coral site its like... the cocaine of all coral cocaine. lol


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Patwa said:


> check it out
> 
> http://uniquecorals.com/coral/lps/blastomussa-viveda-ultra-blastomussa-1-5-wysiwyg-specimen.html


nice find.
But when I look at that picture and Ken's picture - I'm inclined to think Ken's is a wellsi (big one albeit). The viveda show has a solid red coloration and is clearly encrusting. The description suggests wellsi's have a "phaceloid corallite arrangement" - i.e. the coralite extends out from a tube - which is what Ken's looks like.

Anyways - they are both beautiful specimens.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

I just posted it as i thought it served more to muddy the waters than clear it up. I mean, honestly, it'd be hard to prove it one way or the other without a skeletal analysis to back it up (coz it looks so similar to b. wellsi imo)

but yeah, it's a sweet blasto. but if you notice the size they're selling (1.5") it's not that big....ive seen some wellsi polyps - Ken's is a great example - that have closed polyps twice the size.

for what it's worth...i've dived Flores, just as Jake Adams and his Fluval pals did, and I came across one huge colony of blasto....red as a fire engine...large polyps throughout....I just wished I had my camera on me for that dive. grrr!

like you said, it's bright red and it's encrusting....but wellsi's also are commonly red and they mos def encrust in addition to forming phaceloid arrangement in matured colonies


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Patwa we would love to see your tank pics


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

find my build thread in the forums ...i'm long overdue for an update though coz of work and my other hobbies....i'm still modifying a few things and dealing with a nutrient spike re: algae

but sorry, i don't have any rainbows, ultras or limited editions or any other stupidness like that...I just have stuff I like


----------

